# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Cù Lao Chàm - Thiên đường biển đảo  (500.000 đ)

## nguyenthixuankhuyen

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH CHU DU VIỆT
TRUNG TÂM DU LỊCH MIỀN TRUNG
Add: F111 Trần Anh Tông - TP. Đà Nẵng
Tel: 05113 741 469 / 0912 555 627
0932 762 777 / 0986 949 777
Email: info@dulichdanang.net.vn
Web: dulichdanang.net.vn / chuduviet.com
facebook.com/dulichdanang.net.vn
*

----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------

